# Fish turning yellow



## cevvin (May 2, 2008)

i have had a M. lombardoi for about 2 months. The fish started out with fairly dull bars compared to my other one. now it appears to be turning yellow, right now its just a yellow tint. i havent added any fish and test the water once or twice a week. All of my other fish appear to be doing great.

i will attempt to get a pic posted tomorrow.

all help is appreciated.


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

Males turn yellow.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Yep I bet it's a male and starting to turn male colored. Sometimes kenyi are slow to show the male coloration. I bought a tiny one that was already male colored when I got it. Then I bought what I thought was a couple females and one of them finally started tuning yellow. It was a good bit bigger than the first male was when I got it. I think it might have to do with dominance but not positive about that.


----------



## PRSKILLER (May 26, 2008)

I bought a couple of 3" females and onemale from my lfs and several days later one of the female starting turning a bit of yellow. The dominant male chased him all over and nipped at the tail. I got another female and the sub-dom male did the shakes to confirm to me it is a male. He went back to my lfs today. :thumb:


----------



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

how big are they when they turn yellow?


----------



## quiksilver (Mar 2, 2007)

watch out if you have a mixed tank they are very aggresive


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

TailorO said:


> how big are they when they turn yellow?


It depends on a few things; dominance, tank mates etc. You should start to see a dominant male show yellow by three inches or so.


----------



## cevvin (May 2, 2008)

my tank is a 10g with 2 M. lombardoi, 1 L. caeruleus, and 1 Yellow Lab. They range between 3/4 inch and 1 1/4 inch. they all seem to get along so far and havent seen any snipped fins or chasing going on.

My 2 largest fish the M. lombardoi and L. caeruleus both had very obvious egg spots up until about a week ago.

My plan was to start small and when they start to out grow this tank to go a 55g and then add more fish.


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

cevvin said:


> 1 L. caeruleus, and 1 Yellow Lab.


One in the sameâ€¦



cevvin said:


> My plan was to start small and when they start to out grow this tank to go a 55g and then add more fish.


Thatâ€™s a good planâ€¦ You may want to start preparing the 55g nowâ€¦

M. lombardoi can get real mean, real fastâ€¦

.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

A 75G may be better suited for lombardoi. They are one of the more aggressive mbuna.

And since the male is already taking on male colouration, time may be of the essence in setting up the new tank. :thumb:


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

When I first got kenyi, I bought a male and female that were only about an inch long. The male was yellow with brown stripes at that small size.


----------



## cevvin (May 2, 2008)

i just took another good look at my 4 fish. 3 of them have egg spots. dam i need less male fish


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

cevvin said:


> i just took another good look at my 4 fish. 3 of them have egg spots. dam i need less male fish


Egg spots are not reliable indicators of gender. Females get them too.


----------

